# CO-16 denial on Physical Therapy charges



## HollyMcGraw (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello.  Our payment poster is getting CO-16 denials for the last month or so on physical therapy charges.  Code range 97032-97140.  I dont code for this specialty therefore I'm no expert.  But we are following all the new Gcode rules and adding the modifers and have no problems until recently.  Is anyone else having a similar issue with getting CO-16 denial's all of a sudden?  Thanks!

Holly


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 4, 2014)

There is something else missing if you are using the function status codes and modifiers.  I know that recently some Medicare regions have been denying PT claims if the V57.1 dx codes is not first-listed or is missing.


----------

